# Cool new visitor



## dmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

Tejas & Honey has a new friend living inside there enclosure.


----------



## Sulcatifornia (Jul 27, 2011)

What kind of toad is it? It's as big as your tort!


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

Microtrumpet said:


> nice. why hello there



My wife put Tejas up there to show how big the toad was, lol



Sulcatifornia said:


> What kind of toad is it? It's as big as your tort!



I'm not sure what kind it is, but since it's so dry out here we see them more often in our back yard because we water it every day. It is huge.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice. Just wait till you have a toad living in every one of those holes.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

jaizei said:


> Nice. Just wait till you have a toad living in every one of those holes.



Lol, we are actually in the process of getting rid of the bricks and replacing them with wood. I wouldn't mind if they did, as long as they eat all the bugs..


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, that is a huge toad!!! Love the picture of Tejas checking him out!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 27, 2011)

What a nice visitor


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Wow, that is a huge toad!!! Love the picture of Tejas checking him out!



Tejas is fearless, but I do think it's a cool photo..



wrmitchell22 said:


> What a nice visitor



We normally find them in our flower pots but we do enjoy seeing them every year.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 27, 2011)

I like him.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> I like him.



We do too, it's welcome to stay as long as it want's to


----------



## l0velesly (Jul 27, 2011)

How cuuute. Nice toad. Your sullies can make a new friend.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 27, 2011)

that a good size toad  i find them around my house about the size of softballs


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

Turtle Guru said:


> that a good size toad  i find them around my house about the size of softballs



Thats cool...we have no ponds, creeks or lakes near us so we always have to wonder where they come from.


----------



## laramie (Jul 27, 2011)

That is so very cool So are they friends now?


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

laramie said:


> That is so very cool So are they friends now?



The tortoises could care less about the Toad . The sprinkler was on that why we say it, normally they stay hiden and only come out at night to feed..


----------



## Jacob (Jul 27, 2011)

awesome


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 28, 2011)

Jacob said:


> awesome



Yep it was pretty cool...


----------



## Weldd (Jul 28, 2011)

He's a big'un...


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 28, 2011)

I think that is a Bufo nebulifer - Gulf coast toad.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 28, 2011)

Weldd said:


> He's a big'un...



Yes he is pretty big...



yagyujubei said:


> I think that is a Bufo nebulifer - Gulf coast toad.



Cool, thanks for the classification...


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 28, 2011)

hello, that would have made my day. thats so cool. love the picture. if it was at my house i would kiss it and see if it turns into a tortoise, no, not a prince.;lol;' lindy


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 28, 2011)

momo said:


> hello, that would have made my day. thats so cool. love the picture. if it was at my house i would kiss it and see if it turns into a tortoise, no, not a prince.;lol;' lindy



Lol, we have snakes also, I haven't seen them in a while but we find snake skins all the time. No kissing frog's for me, would hate to get warts..


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 28, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> momo said:
> 
> 
> > hello, that would have made my day. thats so cool. love the picture. if it was at my house i would kiss it and see if it turns into a tortoise, no, not a prince.;lol;' lindy
> ...


me too! lol lindy ps . no snakes for me!


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 28, 2011)

momo said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> > momo said:
> ...



As long as they are not poisonous and continue to keep the critters away, I don't mind the snakes..


----------



## pandacakes (Aug 4, 2011)

What a cool toad! I would love love to have visitors like that


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 4, 2011)

pandacakes said:


> What a cool toad! I would love love to have visitors like that



He lives in the bricks, so as long as it continues to come around it will be welcomed..


----------



## nematoad1998 (Sep 5, 2011)

The toad and the tortoise kinda sounds like the name of a kids book


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 5, 2011)

nematoad1998 said:


> The toad and the tortoise kinda sounds like the name of a kids book



Forget the tortoise and the hare its now the tortoise and the toad...


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 5, 2011)

That's a pretty toad. We have lots of toads of all sizes in our yards, so they are always turning up in the enclosures. Years ago, when we would be out feeding the box turtles worms, the toads would come out because we would toss them worms, too.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 5, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> That's a pretty toad. We have lots of toads of all sizes in our yards, so they are always turning up in the enclosures. Years ago, when we would be out feeding the box turtles worms, the toads would come out because we would toss them worms, too.



Thats cool, we love seeing them because they eats pesky bugs,


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 5, 2011)

hes a cutie!  he came to say hello!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 6, 2011)

Claireabbo said:


> hes a cutie!  he came to say hello!



We had to move the brick he lived in last week and he hasn't come back yet...


----------

